# alfie my beautiful cockapoo



## alfiesmum (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

so gorgeous!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

As your title says......a beautiful cockapoo.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

He's lovely


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

He is gorgeous and looks almost identical to Daisy!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He really is gorgeous and he has an amazing coat too xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Alfie is gorgeous


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Gosh my heart just missed a beat when I saw Alfie's photo. He is so gorgeous. Love his coat. 

Karen x


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

GORGEOUS were is he from ???


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Alfie certainly is beautiful ... what cross is he? Maybe my Bess will look like this when fully grown.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

He is beautiful, looks a lot like Flossy


----------



## alfiesmum (Aug 14, 2011)

Alfie is nearly 4 years old and was bought from Foxisle Gundogs, who we can highly recommend. His mother is a brown cocker (Bessy) and the father is a black miniature poodle (Roly), Alfie was in a litter of 13 of which there were 11 brown and 2 black, only Alfie had a white bib. We have had no health issues to date, he was toilet trained in 3 days, and is so easy to train, tricks and obedience, he passed bronze, silver and gold good citizen award within 2 years.
He is spoilt to death, and we love him to bits.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

He sounds adorable ... was Bessy the mum a working cocker?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow great pic! and so jealous that he was house trained in 3 days!!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

you rightly sound one very proud mummy! Xx


----------



## alfiesmum (Aug 14, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> He sounds adorable ... was Bessy the mum a working cocker?


I am not 100% sure but I think she was a show dog, they also assured us that they only allow the bitches to have 3 litters maximum in their life, they are then sold as pets without their papers.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh he looks so handsome with his coat a little longer it looks fabulous, great condition and so shiny.


----------

